

Summer jobs are slowly disappearing - sharkweek
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/summer-jobs-are-slowly-disappearing/

======
induscreep
Can someone quantify what exactly are the "life skills" these summer jobs
teach? How do they "make it easier to get a job and get promoted more
quickly"?

~~~
madengr
They don't, but after sweating in the hot sun doing manual labor as a
teenager, I had no issues working hard in college and cruising through BSEE
and MSEE with A's. I sure as hell did not want to be doing back breaking,
manual labor all my life. That is the lesson taught.

Also notice in the article, teenage work is positively correlated with family
income. Upper middle class parents, in general, don't let their kids laze
around.

------
ahi
At least where I live the stereotypical summer jobs don't exist even if a teen
was pushed to take one. Those McDs fry cook positions are now filled by former
manufacturing workers making ends meet with three part time jobs.

